# Who works on their 1911's?



## 2400

How many of you do your own work on your 1911?
Explain your choices from the poll.

The poll is multiple choice.


----------



## scooter

Done most everything but sights and only because Ive never needed to do those(yet)


----------



## hberttmank

I always do my own minor repairs / maintenance on the 1911 and other pistols. Things like detail stripping, changing sights, hammers, springs etc. are relatively easy on guns and especially on the 1911.


----------



## Grayfox

I do all my own 1911 work. I've changed hammers and triggers, fitted bushings and beavertails, done trigger jobs, sights and so forth. The only thing I haven't done is fit a match grade barrel and I'll probably get around to that someday.
The 1911 is a remarkably easy gun to work on.
Several years ago I bought a Ciener .22 conversion unit. I liked it so much that I bought and built up a frame to create a dedicated .22 cal 1911 pistol.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

I've always wanted to know how, but never had anyone to show me. Changes a hammer spring on a Beretta 92 before - that was about it.


----------



## Baldy

Just the basic stuff. I leave the real jobs for the pro's.


----------



## gene

I change grips,sights if needed barrel springs, guide rods about the rest if needed to the gunsmith.


----------



## 1911driver

*1911 gunsmithing*

I do all my own work, but tuning, trigger work or anything that requires machining. I have 'built up" about 5 1911's for myself from parts. Lot's of fun.


----------



## Baldy

Sounds like fun to me ..


----------



## tex45acp

I have "smithed" 3 different 1911's I have had. I have fitted beavertail grip safeties, dehorned slides & frames, lowered and flared ejection ports, beveled the entry for the mag, installed slide locks, thumb safeties triggers and main spring housings. Replaced and adjusted ejectors and extractors. I have chamfered barrel entrances to aid in feeding. I have tried my hand at checkering.....but not on a gun frame yet......confidence is still a little low there.

One day I plan to build one from scratch!!!!


----------



## 1911

I do


----------



## Mystro

In the past, I've done many of the tasks listed. But, now, with failing eyesight, I don't trust myself anymore. 

I'll change recoil springs and grips, but, for everything else the pistol goes to the 'smith.
:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley

i do all my own work on my pistols.


----------



## MondoBellisimo

As a new semi-auto shooter I have selected only weapons that have demonstrated their reliability by having been selected by our military, or some other institutional law enforcement. I am also a reloader. 

For the initial phase of my new hobby, I recognize that there is much to learn and experience safely before venturing into modifying any of my handguns. I have been able to make good decisions because of a local dealer with exceptional facilities and a public pistol range staffed by knowledgable people. 

Shooting and reloading could otherwise be frustrating and unforgiving. Why give Murphy an even chance to demonstrate how
wrong I can be on my own? So far my endeavors have proved gratifying and recreational. Im not involved in law enforcement nor any other craft/trade that has firearms as a part of the equipment used so I am free to pursue my interests at my leisure. Until I acquire the tools and experience needed to repair one of my handguns beyond grips and recoil springs,
I rely on local firearm pros.


----------



## screwman

I do all my own work. Parts and fitting take a little time and patience. My machining is limited to files though.


Mike


----------



## nobodE

*I wouldn't be afraid to but...*

I have a friendly local gunsmith who is better than most ofthe names you see in the mags. Not to mention, he works waaay too cheap!:smt082


----------



## Benzbuilder

I do most of my own work, except for the machining. i havent progressed that far. It was gratifing to take my Kimber TLE II from a 5 inch group to a 1.5 inch group after a barrell refit.


----------



## Guest

*Yo-Bo*

*Yost-Bonitz does my work (or has on a couple of 1911's).*


----------



## Paladin

I do all my own work on my guns. Especially my 1911's.


----------



## TGS2

I do all of my own work. I haven't done dehorning, just because I haven't gotten in the mood. The 2 scariest moments have been when I took a checkering file to the front strap of my Kimber for the 1st time and when the drill bit touched my 1911Sc for the bobtail conversion. Both came out very nice, but I was a little anxious.


----------



## wetidlerjr

I haven't done a full detail strip but I have replaced a sear spring. I really need to learn to detail strip. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clyde

Any straight replacement - nothing that requires fitting (Figure it is cheap if I pay a real Gunsmith) Typically a detail strip 2 - 3 times a year depending on how much use the firearm gets to burn powder.


----------



## martial_field

One of my goals for 07 is to learn how to detail strip a 1911. I can do it with Glocks but I think Glocks are probably the easiest guns to disassemble. I'm going to have my gunsmith back in Iowa give me a lesson.


----------



## marcodelat

wetidlerjr said:


> I haven't done a full detail strip but I have replaced a sear spring. I really need to learn to detail strip. :mrgreen:


Here's something to get you started

http://www.freepatriot.com/removeseries80.php

http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/tech/theory_op.htm


----------



## bompa

Guess I have done or tried to do just about everything that didn't need a machine shop to do..There is a lot of satisfaction in doing things for your self that work out well..
Lack of a local smith is another reason to do things yourself..


----------



## berkbw

*Who works on their 1911's POLL*

I think that I have done about everything that can be done by hand in building .45s for myself only. O/S barrels, slides, frames, safeties..... most everything. There are not many things that I would nornally do but hammer on a 1911.

Long barrel, 5", .460R, combat. I can't wait to start the next projects. I wish that I could build some in the 4 1/2 - 3" size, but the small size makes them really hard to balance.

b-


----------



## mvslay

I've done a tiny amount on my Kimber. It had a problem with 230gr ball ammo(Crazy I know). Most of my hobby 'smithing has been with rifles. I was fortunate enough to get some machine tool experience in the Army. And later on in tech school I got even more. I've been itching to get a 1911 build going. To be honest though I don't even know where to start.


----------



## stormbringerr

i will do all the work i can on mine when i get one.that will be this weekend....yea!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've done most all the work to all my guns.


----------



## Guest

I'll shoot it, field strip and clean, and have changed my grips. I was a beancounter for over 30 years and my brother-in-law is a half decent gun smith so I do his taxes and he takes care of my guns.:smt023


----------



## hideit

as long as it has a bevertail i don't touch it


----------



## Bob Wright

Not currently owning an auto loader, I couldn't very well take the poll.

BUT, when I did have my Gold Cup, I replaced its straight mainspeing housinf with an arched one. Also changed out the grips for walnut ones. And installed a new hardball recoil spring.

At one time I was in charge of twenty four M1911s, and switched parts around on those for the pistol team. This included tighter barrel bushings, smoother triggers, etc. I was not allowed to use non-GI parts, so had to try fit parts that I had on hand. This while in the U.S. Army.

I had enough sense to see to it that the company commander's pistol was the best looking.

Bob Wright


----------



## PanaDP

Bob Wright said:


> I had enough sense to see to it that the company commander's pistol was the best looking.


Smart man.:smt033


----------



## James NM

I charge my owm magazines. Does that count?


----------



## Justice4all

Nothing major like a barrel replacement, but hammer, sears, triggers, sights etc... As soon as I can afford a mill/lathe/press I'll take the next step up the smithing ladder. The only real prohibition to what I can currently do is the cost of the proper tools and fixtures. Oh, and I detail strip any/all of my weapons after approx 100 rounds of ammo... I believe I have what the pro's call OCD. :mrgreen: 

Normally, since my guns are all mainly for self defense, I'd really rather not have to worry about them as much, but as I currently own and have owned 1911's, I find I don't have much choice. My main CCW is a Kimber Tac Pro that I'll be changing the ejector on this weekend now that I've got the new extractor in and "tuned". Kinda makes me mad that I have to do this for the most expensive weapon I own, but I won't deal with folks that look for excuses not to fix a tool that I may have to rely on for my life. I also strongly believe that it is in every gun owners best interest to have a basic working knowledge of their weapon. A responsibility of sorts.

On the flip side, I really enjoy working on guns or anything mechanical and am in the process of a major career change as I look for gun smithing schools to attend.


----------



## bophi

*gunsmithing*



2400 said:


> How many of you do your own work on your 1911?
> Explain your choices from the poll.
> 
> The poll is multiple choice.


i do all of the above except full custom work


----------



## hawcer

I built my own out of a 80% frame and Caspian slide.I learned alot and mainly learned this is not a cost effective route and have purchased 100% ready to shoot ever since!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

A lot of 1911 work is straightforward and simple.
Some of it is not.
I wouldn't touch the feed ramp, for instance, nor the magazine's feed lips.
Trigger jobs, including stoning the sear-to-hammer contact surfaces, take patience. But really good trigger jobs take talent, which I don't have.


----------



## gmaske

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A lot of 1911 work is straightforward and simple.
> Some of it is not.
> I wouldn't touch the feed ramp, for instance, nor the magazine's feed lips.
> Trigger jobs, including stoning the sear-to-hammer contact surfaces, take patience. But really good trigger jobs take talent, which I don't have.


Steve speaks for me too.


----------



## ECHOONE

Two reason why I purchased a Mil-Spec one I didn't want to buy a 1911 the way some one else thought it should be made for me,second was I wanted to learn the in and outs of the gun and how to do things for myself, thru the help of the great peoples on different forums I just about customized my entire 1911 all by myself.It's totally reliable I have never had one hiccup or misfeed,I love how it looks and it's very accurate! KUDO"S and thanks to all of the great people that helped me along the way and gave me advise.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

One of the greatest things about a 1911 is they are pretty easily modified to be unique so you can have one that is a little different than anyone else.:smt023


----------



## Bald1

I do everything in the poll list except meltdown and bluing. I did do some Gun-Kote a decade ago but have no interest in using that product again. Probably the most unusual stuff I've done is hand stippling metal sections of 3 of my pistols. Pictures of everything can be found here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19117


----------



## the.batman

http://webpages.charter.net/the.batman/index.htm


----------



## oak1971

I do what I can.


----------



## GURU1911

Have completely built 12 from the naked frame & slide, to fully functional, problem-free reliable pistols. Did 100% of everything myself, except for milling the slide to install the sights (wayne novak did the milling) & robar company did the final finishing (np3 & rogard). Have 20+years of experience working on 1911 pistols and the majority are being carried legally every day by members of my extented family. That is how much they trust in my ability to build them a pistol from scratch. Ooooo-rah


----------



## aryfrosty

*Working on THE gun*

I am comfortable with some things and not others. It takes a real artist to do hammer and sear work on the 1911.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

aryfrosty said:


> I am comfortable with some things and not others. It takes a real artist to do hammer and sear work on the 1911.


actually all you need is the right equipment, files, stones, jigs, micrometer, measurements and patience


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...And eyes like a binocular microscope!


----------



## JBarL

I do all My work myself I can practically take it apart and put it back together blindfolded. been doing it for years. But thts mine I refuse to work on another persons cause What I do they may not like it. I do trigger jobs change out sears and grips sights. I even polish the feed ramp but that is very tricky and, I do replace all parts inside it including the mag release. I had it totally taking apart where it just a empty reciever and put it all back together. I do this cleaning every 1000 rds Just my preference tho Now I'm teaching my son how to dissamble his and make him put it back together the first few times I had to do it but he caught on really fast and I have all parts laid out and make him name them and tell me where they go. he has gotten so much more relaxed with it and now he does it without me around. I have a series 70 large frame and a 1991 commander. he has a rock island cause he couldnt afford the colt.

JBarL


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The real fun, of course, is to detail-strip a 1911 entirely without tools (except, maybe, for the grip-screw bushings).
It can be done. It isn't terribly difficult.
Certain parts serve as tools for removal and replacement of other parts.
It's a really interesting puzzle.
Try it some time.

Thank you, Mr. Browning!


----------



## rex

I do anything that doesn't require a mill,lathe or tig.I can do a GS barrel if I get a lug cutter but I won't tighten a slide,I don't believe much in the old way and would either have the rails rewelded and trued large or Accu-rail one.Redoing the lockwork is what I really like and am waiting to buy a new jig to cure the problem with the old style.


----------



## John2393

Replacing the sear spring on reassembly on the first shot has always been my biggest hang up. I've gutted 2 1911s down to a bare frame several times. It just takes patience, and it helps if you lay out all the parts in relatively the same order they came out. Also Google 1911 exploded view. It'll help. I have a picture of my last 1911 completely broke down to the frame, every single big and little part removed and cleaned.

2010-07-11005817.jpg picture by john2393 - Photobucket

Once you gut it its really a simple design.


----------



## 45

I put a set of laser grips on mine or a basic field strip & clean anything other than that I take to the gunsmith because I rather take it to someone who knows hows to take it apart than try do it myself & screw something up because a 1911 is to good a gun to tear up to see if I can put it back together again


----------



## 1911dude85

Detail stripped my Remington R1, added a shock-buff, and replaced the trigger.


----------



## 1911fan

Like to do all the work myself if I can. I do know my limitations though. A little hesitant of taking my gun to a smith since my last gun got ruined so bad it had to be replaced. Gunsmith at least was honest enough to flip the bill.


----------



## pic

To become good at certain gunsmithing talents, you sometimes have to ruin a few more then you fix,lol.


----------



## Redelf88

Gearing up to bobtail tonight. Second time doing it.


----------



## glockman99

Grip changes
Detail clean and strip
Spring replacement
Trigger replacement
Sear/hammer replacement
Thumb safety replacement
Grip safety replacement
Sight replacement
Dehorning or melding
Full on custom work

ALL of the above, plus a few others.


----------



## Steven

Over the years I've learned to do it all myself. 1911 is a great platform and is easy to work on. Just go slow, check your work often and you can do almost everything.


----------



## dakota1911

I do most my own work on 1911s.


----------



## desertman

Glad to see so many work on their own guns. I work on all of my guns, I don't know which I like better either that or shooting them?


----------



## Spike12

You really didn't have a choice for 'minor gunsmithing'. I polish feed ramps, barrel and bushing finishes, breech faces and hammer races on ever pistol get my hands on.


----------



## desertman

Spike12 said:


> You really didn't have a choice for 'minor gunsmithing'. I polish feed ramps, barrel and bushing finishes, breech faces and hammer races on ever pistol get my hands on.


So do I. The great part about that is that you will learn how to completely disassemble each one of your firearms.


----------



## AZdave

desertman said:


> So do I. The great part about that is that you will learn how to completely disassemble each one of your firearms.


The 1911 seems so easy to completely disassemble. It was the first I attempted, and way easier than my Beretta.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

AZdave said:


> The 1911 seems so easy to completely disassemble. It was the first I attempted, and way easier than my Beretta.


...And, if you're in on the arcane facts (and know the secret handshake), you can do a complete disassembly (except for the front sight and plunger tube) using no tools except the parts of the gun itself!


----------



## 1911crazy

I do all my own work on my 1911's.


----------



## AZdave

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And, if you're in on the arcane facts (and know the secret handshake), you can do a complete disassembly (except for the front sight and plunger tube) using no tools except the parts of the gun itself!


I like that the 1911 comes with at least two tools: punch (firing pin), screw driver for mag release (sear spring).

Are there more?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

AZdave said:


> I like that the 1911 comes with at least two tools: punch (firing pin), screw driver for mag release (sear spring).
> 
> Are there more?


Ah, but that would be telling!

In some cases, the tail of the hammer strut is an easier-to-access punch than is the firing pin. Indeed, it can help remove the firing pin.
The sear spring also acts as screwdriver for grip removal. (Careful: You can easily twist the spring, if the screw is really tight.)

BTW: I lied. The gun contains no tool for rear-sight removal.


----------



## AZdave

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah, but that would be telling!


I think there is another screw driver in there for the grips. But some grips need allen wrenches. And you are right.


----------



## jumperj

Have to add spring replacement to my list. Was reassembling mine after a detail strip. Plunger spring went flying across the kitchen. Never did find that sucker. Good thing they're cheap. :lol:


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I haven't done anything to my 1911 so far beyond firing it and cleaning it. I eventually want to do some things to it, and I have the mechanical aptitude to do them (you shoulda seen all the gunsmithing I did on my Mosin Nagant...uff-da), but my issue is that there are SO many possibilities with the 1911 of things I could do that I can't decide what to work on.


----------



## Freethought

Do most of my own with the exception of the necessary machine work. Kinda like owning a Brit Bike or a hot rod , part of the fun is in the tinkering.


----------

